# ++++صلاة للاكتئاب+++



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*
اأبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي . 
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي . 
لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب . 
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا*
*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*خواطر وتاملات معزيه جدا يا بيشو*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *خواطر وتاملات معزيه جدا يا بيشو*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرااااااااااااااااا
اختي ميروووووووو
علي مروررررررررك
ربنااااااا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

تأملات جميله يا بيشو 

ميرررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (11 ديسمبر 2008)

طب انا بحب الكترا فى قسمى معلش يعنى هنقلة للمخدع الصلاة هناك افضل


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> تأملات جميله يا بيشو
> 
> ميرررسى على التأملات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك 
ك و ك و
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طب انا بحب الكترا فى قسمى معلش يعنى هنقلة للمخدع الصلاة هناك افضل



*انت تأمري وبس 
وما علينا هو التنفيذ​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb تأملات راااااااائعة اخي
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> bishoragheb تأملات راااااااائعة اخي
> سلام المسيح معك​



*شكراااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حيااااااتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جميله فعلا يا بيشوووووووووووووو
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميله فعلا يا بيشوووووووووووووو
> ​



*شكرااااااااااااااا
لمرووووووووووورك​*


----------



## lover_soso (19 ديسمبر 2008)

تأملات رائعة اخي بيشو ... اتمنى انك تبقى تزودنا منها كتير لانها كتير معبرة و بتلمس الداخل منا ...


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

lover_soso قال:


> تأملات رائعة اخي بيشو ... اتمنى انك تبقى تزودنا منها كتير لانها كتير معبرة و بتلمس الداخل منا ...


*
شكرااااااااااا ليكي
ربنا يبارك حياااااااااااتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 يناير 2009)

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة​



*بالعفو
وكل سنة وانت طيبة​*


----------

